# Elgin/Schaumburg, IL - d20 various systems seeking players or DM



## Doughty247 (Mar 8, 2005)

Our group has recently lost a few players. We're looking for some new blood. We play a couple of different d20 systems.


----------



## JoelF (Mar 8, 2005)

When do you play?  I'm 33 and in Schaumburg, and looking for a weeknight group to play with.  Email me at joelf8472@comcast.net


----------



## Axegrrl (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm in Mt. Prospect, looking for players for a game in Batavia on alternate Saturdays. The game is currently an Eberron-like setting, with alternate possibilities (ping me for more info... I don't want to give away too much info to one of the players who's on the boards).

Doughty -- I might be interested in your group... ping me?


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 12, 2005)

Axegrrl said:
			
		

> I'm in Mt. Prospect, looking for players for a game in Batavia on alternate Saturdays. The game is currently an Eberron-like setting, with alternate possibilities (ping me for more info... I don't want to give away too much info to one of the players who's on the boards).
> 
> Doughty -- I might be interested in your group... ping me?





Hey Axegrrl, drop me an email at MWDomeier(at)gmail(dot)com...  I run a D&D game (most) sunday evenings in Batavia, and it looks like we'll probably need another player by the end of the summer.  Maybe we can help each other out.


----------



## Axegrrl (Mar 12, 2005)

Just found out the email address that was linked to this account was outdated. I fixed it... so if anyone tried to ping me, please do so again... thx...


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 13, 2005)

Axegrrl said:
			
		

> Just found out the email address that was linked to this account was outdated. I fixed it... so if anyone tried to ping me, please do so again... thx...




Oop!  The same goes for me.

The email function of the EN Boards hasn't been active for such a long time, I hadn't even thought to check.


----------

